
APFS is coming soon: iOS 10.3 will automatically upgrade your filesystem - OberstKrueger
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2017/01/ios-10-3-will-be-apples-first-update-to-convert-storage-to-apfs/
======
gigatexal
I wish they had just forked/built onto ZFS and used any desktop facing
improvements from openZFS and say TrueOS but in any case HFS+ was due for an
upgrade a long time ago.

~~~
stephencanon
What ZFS features do you want that APFS won't/can't provide? Is there some
other reason you want ZFS instead?

~~~
mveety
APFS can't provide the stability that ZFS does because it hasn't been beaten
on for long enough yet. I have a hard time trusting a new filesystem to store
anything remotely important until its been beaten on long enough to find many
of the nasty pathologies. Features don't matter as much as stability. Keeping
your data safe is the #1 thing a filesystem needs to do.

Also, based on how the quality of the OS has been in the last few versions,
I'm not sure I entirely want to trust brand new software from apple right now.
In my opinion, they don't take bugs seriously enough, and a filesystem is a
hell of a lot more complicated and important than a music player, web browser,
or email client.

~~~
jbverschoor
Because ZFS is deployed on consumer hardware of hundreds of millions of
people? No, zfs is instead used on ecc equipped servers in carefully managed
environments.

